# Retiring to Spain



## Margaret369 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello, my husband and I are thinking on retiring to Spain in the near future, we have been looking at property on line and seem to be drawn to the camposol area, does anyone have any advise on where the best expat community is in the Murcia are! Thank you in advance

Margaret


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Murcia is generally less well populated than other areas but I believe Calasparra is a bit of a hot spot for ex pats. Good luck.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Margaret369 said:


> Hello, my husband and I are thinking on retiring to Spain in the near future, we have been looking at property on line and seem to be drawn to the camposol area, does anyone have any advise on where the best expat community is in the Murcia are! Thank you in advance
> 
> Margaret


If you Google Camposol you will get loads of sites
On this forum you can use the search facility and there are many threads on it
You will see many negative views, which I urge you to take with a pinch of salt
Many people spout forth on Camposol, based on a programme many years ago called Homes from hell
Bear in mind that there are about 5000 properties, and only a few have any problems, just as you would expect in any urbanisation of this size
Many of those who run the place down have never been there, and their opinions harm an urbanisation that has everything you could wish for
Many things have been improved, and of course there are things waiting to be improved
The best thing you can do is to go to the Camposol Residents Association site to get an idea about it, and also Murcia Today for a flavour of the area.
On Camposol ,you have all the facilities of doctors, dentists, supermarkets, restaurants, hairdressers etc
There are beautiful villas, many with pools, at great prices
Very near are traditional Spanish villages, lovely beaches, national park , and a short drive from the cities of Cartagena and Murcia, with their history to explore
I don't work for the Tourist Information by the way, but I did live there 14 years, and many have lived there much longer.
Visit Camposol and the surrounding area, and don't listen to the inevitable doom mongers!


----------



## Margaret369 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you so much your answer has been so helpful, I will Google camposol as you said, will be coming over in July to look at property, will let you know how it goes....thank you


----------

